# Ottawa Archers 3D Tourny



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

*ottawa shoot*

i will see you at the shoot always a fun time and good door prizes MIKE :darkbeer:


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

Will see you there.
Sean bring an extra trad bow for me.

Nick


----------



## stknives (Jun 16, 2008)

I will be there with some of the folks from Pembroke ,always a good time.
Murray


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

YoGGi said:


> Will see you there.
> Sean bring an extra trad bow for me.
> 
> Nick



Nick

I'm on it, should I bring a few thousand trad arrows for you to "try" as well?

Chuckle chuckle

Sean


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

*Cost*

hey whats the cost of the event? 

Thinking about commin from mtl


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

It's $15 for adults, family rate applies for a family of 4 or more.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

*Yeeeeeeeeees*

IM Going to be there!

LOOK For me ... BLACK PSE Shark X!!! Ill be with a tall dude and an outback!!!

Come say hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

can you PM me with details on how to get there please!! 

Thanks


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

*Location*

Hey can you confirm this is the addy?

4075 Twin Elm Rd, Nepean, ON K0A 2Z0, Canada‎ - (613) 838-2029‎

thanks


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*att sean*

are you going to valleyfield this weekend???? call me ... don`t have new phone # for you.... I can bring the turkey novelty shoot as well if you want and run it for you as well let me know.....

Great shoot at Ottawa archers make sure too attend..... easy walking pleasant course through the bush and great novelty shoot......the turbo pig ...


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

How are the bugs? Do we need to bring our Thermacells?


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Better bring it with you Bill, I was out yesterday and they were starting already.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

G'day Sean. Is the course dry or muddy?


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

So far the course is dry, but you know how it gets after some rain. Cross your toes!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*great*

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*sundays shoot*

great weather.. come out and play .....


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Thanks to the Ottawa Archers. Great shoot and a really good time. Well done!


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks to all at Ottawa Archery for a great day!! 

Also for supplying great weather along with just enough wind to keep the bugs away. 

Great food, great time, if you missed this one you got to get out next time around.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*for sure*

Great tourny saw lots of old faces ... turbo pig was a gas .... numbers up .... weather and food great.... great course sean.... great chili cheryl.... kudos to the club and all its helpers.....


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

*great day*

had great day also kudos to the club and members the course was set up well for the space sean :darkbeer:


----------



## Algonquin (Apr 17, 2009)

*Ottawa May 24th. shoot*

We had a great time, lots of nice people . 

Meegwetch ( thank you ) to the Ottawa club.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks to all for attending and the kind words, and for all the volunteers who make it work. 

Next year, more chili!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

*Photos???*

Hey Sean,

Any chance of you posting any of the images you took on Sunday with your fancy camera?

Who can I thank for the gorgeous green arrows that I won at the tournament?

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Bill,

I will have the pics up in a day or two, god forbid the world didn't get to see your mug on the net.

I think those arras were Brians, so sorry!


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Photo's*

Sean great shoot, think uncle Bill wants to see what he looks like without his pet fish LOL if you do post one of him he'll look really good with that APA LOL :secret:


----------



## xtremhntr (Jan 31, 2009)

just wondering if the results from Sunday are posted anywhere online.


----------

